# Woofability-help stop them getting even one more dig



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Please spread the word, we may not get the dogs back, but we can stop them getting and neglecting any more UK Labradoodle Association • View topic - Where did Woofability go?


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

That's terrible. Really shocking - some 'charity'.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

That's heartbreaking for the poor dogs and their breeders. Shocking that a so called 'charity' would treat their dogs in such an appalling way :sad:


----------



## amberwoof (Feb 26, 2013)

*where has woofability gone !!!!!*

please read new updates on the link below pages 1 20 32 ,!!!!!
UK Labradoodle Association • View topic - Where did Woofability go?
please take your time to read this and i would like to see what you think of it,,,:bash:


----------



## amberwoof (Feb 26, 2013)

Creamfbritish Australian Labradoodles Asd Labradoodles uk
ive also found this link for you to read !!!:gasp:


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

II been following this for a few weeks even contacted dogs today magazine and asked them to read the thread as they may want to cover the story, they thankd me for the link but that was it.

Think the hole thing it terrible


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It does seem to be an untouchable subject, no one wants to go near the subject because they are a charity. 

Despite the fact that charities are meant to be open with what they have done with public money and they have in writing refused to do anything to answer the questions on any subject that people are concerned about, despite the fact they are now a month or two past the deadline for tax returns and have not filed any information for the year ending last April, despite the fact there is nothing but reports of unhouse-trained smelling dogs being given to socialisers and to breeders who have demanded their dogs back (you would have thought if they had any standards of normal left they would at least hide neglect with giving the dogs about to go elsewhere a bath) despite underweight, in season dogs unused to being in a house are reportedly going to become assistance dogs, despite the fact they have no connection with the one UK authority for assistance dogs, despite that they continue to take on more dogs (estimated at present of all the dogs people can work out conservatively they have it would cost over half a million to train) despite the fact they continue to take public money with nothing solid to prove they have produced from that in return in the form of partnered dogs, despite the fact this diverting away from REAL assistance dog charities....

Despite it all, no one wishes to touch the subject. :bash:


----------



## amberwoof (Feb 26, 2013)

1) Exactly how many dogs has Woofability had donated or purchased?
2) How many dogs are in the Woofability kennels right now ?
3) exactly what ages are the dogs currently owned?
4) How many dogs are placed with Foster Carers/socialisers and at what age do they return for training ?
5) What policy does Woofability have in neuturing all dogs and when is this done ?
6) How many dogs have been neutered and how many are intact?
7) Why do you have bitches in season running around as evidenced earlier in the thread and how do you protect them from becoming pregnant ?
Why do Woofability have 'breeding' in the Charity Aims?
9) How many dogs have become pregnant in their time as a Woofability dog, accidental and intentional?
10) What testing do dogs, both male and female under go before breeding?
11) Why are would be Assistance dogs being housed in kennels rather than homes which would seem more appropriate?
12) Was it Woofability who called in the RSPCA rather than them coming in response to complaints from the public ? Did they come in February 2012 when the move to new premises happened or later in December 2012 when public concerns were raised ?
13) Please will you post a copy of the full RSPCA report so alleviate any concerns regarding housing and welfare, setting aside the suitability of their housing for the training of Assistance dogs?
14) Please comment on the seemingly prominent chest bones in the picture of Georgie?
15) Please comment on the alleged breech of contact between Woofability and Mr & Mrs Knight?
16) Please comment on the video footage of Ella on her return from Woofability. She appears to be visibly frightened of traffic and the Hoover - concerning in any dog her age but especially worrying in an Assistance Dog in training.
17) Chad was 4 in Oct 2012, has he now been partnered?
18) What ate the dogs fed on ?
19) How much time daily is spent in crates ?
20) How much time daily do the dogs spend walking?
21) How much time daily do the dogs spend in training ?
22) Is Police Dog Trainer Colin still training for Woofability and if not who has replaced him? Did he train any of the dogs at the old Dairy ?
23) what training have you and Jenny had to enable you to train Assistance dogs ?
24) Press coverage shows 25 dogs to be at least 3 years old, how many are now partnered ?
25) How much money has Woofability raised to date including the 20k raised during 2009 as a Limited Company before gaining Charity Status ?
26) Figures of £750 and 5k have been quoted in the press regarding the money needed for the first two years of the dogs' lives? What are these figures and why the difference ?
27) Has Woofability raised sufficient money to carry out the published Charity Aims as stated in the published set of accounts ?
28) If there is a shortfall in money required (and from figures in press it seems that a figure of just over half a million will be required for 46 dogs), is this compromising the training of the dogs ?
29) Why is the current set of accounts outstanding on the Charity Commission Website and the previous set filed late ?
30) As a charity do you incur the same penalty fees as a PLC for the late filing of accounts ?

THESE ARE THE QUESTIONS WE WOULD LIKE WOOFABILITY TO ANSWER,,,,:blush:


----------



## amberwoof (Feb 26, 2013)

draco
thars a good idea perhaps you need to email them again to see whats happening,,,:bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I wonder when is the time to call the police and report this as fraud, surely they have taken dogs donated under false pretences, they continue taking money for doing something they have shown no proof they have done and are not releasing the fully audited accounts they are meant to. 

At some point it must have crossed over to being investigated for fraud.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

It could be worth contacting the charities commission if someone hasn't already?
The Charity Commission for England and Wales


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

amberwoof said:


> draco
> thars a good idea perhaps you need to email them again to see whats happening,,,:bash:


It would proberly be better for someone more involved like the breeder who took her dogs back to contact some of the dog media.


----------

